# Is the Vermeer BC935 a good chipper?



## Koa Man (Jan 17, 2011)

I am looking for a small used chipper in very good to excellent condition to chip branches up to 6 inches and for palm fronds. The Morbark 2070 does very well but hard to find. The Gravely 395 I once owned also was very good. Both of those chippers are hard to find. 

Do any of you have experience with the BC935? There are a couple for sale on the Tree Trader. Anyone dealt with California Tree Equipment before? I would like to hear your experiences. Thanks for any help. I would even consider something as small as a Bandit 65 if it is a decent chipper. I have no experience with them either. Open to all suggestions as well.


----------



## BCbound (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll bump this thread. I'm interested in hearing about BC935 and the Bandit 65. I've been thinking about the 65xl diesel. I have the odd small lot clearing job coming up this summer and wonder how theses machines would do for jobs like that.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess no one here has tried a BC935 or 65XP. I found a refurbished Whisper Chipper with 73hp Perkins diesel for $6500. Seriously considering getting it. Those chippers are simple, fast, and LOUD. The LOUDNESS is what is holding me back right now. I will keep searching for a couple more weeks. Unfortunately, none are located in Hawaii so I can't check them out personally.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 19, 2011)

I worked for 2 companies that had Vermeer BC935's Decent machine as long as you get the Perkins diesel engine. The one with the gas engine i used just didnt have the torque and ran alot of fuel compared to the diesel. Not a bad machine though considering the weight and size. The only thing about it is its a vermeer which they have there parts locked out so you have to go to the dealer to get anything fixed.. And that is pretty expensive.


----------



## BCbound (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply TreEmergencyB. It was almost time for me and Koa Man to start trash talking each other to get someone to visit the thread. 

I as well was told to get a diesel bc935 in order to maximize it's chipping. Otherwise look for another. They said Bandit 65xl diesel(withe the bigger engine) would be comparable to the gas version of the bc935.


----------



## deevo (Jan 20, 2011)

BCbound said:


> Thanks for the reply TreEmergencyB. It was almost time for me and Koa Man to start trash talking each other to get someone to visit the thread.
> 
> I as well was told to get a diesel bc935 in order to maximize it's chipping. Otherwise look for another. They said Bandit 65xl diesel(withe the bigger engine) would be comparable to the gas version of the bc935.


 
935 is a good chipper, a friend of mine who is a Toronto City arborist used one for the last few years, it went to auction a in December, we were bidding on it, but went up too high. The local Vermeer rep was even there trying to buy it,we left when it went over our price range. From what he told me it was reliable, ran strong and had no problems with it.:good:


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 20, 2011)

The older 65XP with a 2? cylinder duetz diesel were good the kohler/lombardi diesel powered forget about.

Had one behind a toyota landcruiser ute lineclearing/climbing 

I would prefer to buy an older 65XP and re-furbish.imo

i brought a beat up 1995 model 90Xp perkins deisel a month back for $5,500 2100kg


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I decided on which chipper to get. I made arrangements to get a refurbished Whisper Chipper with a 73hp Perkins and 850 hrs. Never owned one before but I did use one for a few days about 10 years ago. I decided if I was going to buy a used chipper for mostly 3 inch dia. or smaller branches, I may as well go with the old school super reliable machines.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 27, 2011)

CHUCK N DUCK!

Congrats on the new pick up looks like a nice machine. Just remember keep the knives sharp and dont put anything to big in. O yea CHUCK N DUCK!


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 27, 2011)

From my previous experience I know that if the knives are not sharp, they don't chip very well. I seldom get material over 4 inches and larger stuff can just be tossed in my dump trailer. I loved my Woodsman 18X once it was on the jobsite, but it was a beast to tow and way overkill for 90% of my jobs. The 18X was a replacement for my Gravely 395. The 395 was one of the best chippers I ever owned but it was built too light.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 1, 2011)

I had a chuck n duck (asplundh) for what your chipping it will save alot of time,i think the chipping speed is 60mph once it leaves your hand.Making sure the knive adjusters are in good order with anti sieze is the first thing to be sure of.

great to tow thats for sure.


----------



## AshTree (Nov 7, 2011)

*Salsco 4" is an awesome machine*

Great machine been working hard for me all year, exceptionally well built


----------

